# My First Kimber



## knappster007 (Mar 30, 2010)

Just got a Kimber Compact CDP II and it is fantastic. Shoots much better than I can.


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Very Nice! Seems I saw it posted on another Forum too,Jerry


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Very Nice Congrats on the new Gun!!!!!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations.

I own the same gun and love it.


:smt1099


----------



## ElMar (Mar 7, 2010)

That is beautiful, I hope to have a Kimber in the near future.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a Kimber "Pro" series which I like very much but, I have to admit that the 3" barrel is looking more and more attractive. You have a GREAT LOOKING gun there. Congrats!!
Jack


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Congrats! I, too, just got my first Kimber and I love it. Good looking gun!


----------



## Don't Heckle my Coch (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey...

In the first post by Knappster007... Are those the original rosewood grips that came with it or did you switch them out??? 

If they are the originals, you got really lucky with those natural dark striations running vertically down the rosewood... I just got my Ultra and while I'm in absolute love with it, I have to say that I really like the look of the grips on yours!!!

Enjoy your first Kimber!!! I have owned a Colt, and then a Springfield in the past, and personally think that there is NO comparison... My First Kimber is now my favorite pistol...Period!!!

Thanks in advance for your response. :smt023


----------



## knappster007 (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes, those are the original grips that came with the CDP II. I'm very happy after some time with this gun. It shoots GREAT. Took me a while to get used to the lighter trigger than what was on my Beretta, but this is definitely a keeper.


----------

